# Access to 722 menu without card?



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Is it possible to get to the menu (point dish) without a sub card?
If I can this saves me from having to tear out my 622 and all the wires to help point a 1000.4 dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Only very old FW allowed do that, try any other card and do intercept at early boot stage - press Menu a few times...


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

So my 622 card might work. I want be able to try it untill the end of this week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It will complain about incompatible card, but that would give you a chance to invoke Menu.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

34Ford said:


> Is it possible to get to the menu (point dish) without a sub card?


Are you getting a warning about a missing card? Some of the later ViP722 models came with a built-in "card".


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh, let me clarify, I just bought the 722, should be here by the end of the week.
Im replacing my 622 and the two dishes I am currently using and rather than tear out the 622 and wires I hope to use the 722 to help aim the 1000.4, then sell the 622.

I do not lease.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

34Ford said:


> Oh, let me clarify, I just bought the 722, should be here by the end of the week.


Then you should probably wait to find out whether a card is actually needed.


> I do not lease.


To each his own. Ownership arguably has more downsides than leasing unless, in one of a handful of situations, you live in a taxing jurisdiction that makes ownership more attractive.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

34Ford said:


> Oh, let me clarify, I just bought the 722, should be here by the end of the week.
> Im replacing my 622 and the two dishes I am currently using and rather than tear out the 622 and wires I hope to use the 722 to help aim the 1000.4, then sell the 622.
> 
> I do not lease.


This whole thing became confusing to me...

1. If your 622 is in service right now, why can't you install the Dish right now and point it using existing 622 and wiring?

2. If you don't have the 722 yet, what makes you think it doesn't have an access card? What even prompted that question?

With this additional information, I don't understand where the difficulty or hang up is...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think he bought used 722 without card and should buy new.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

722 is here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

34Ford said:


> 722 is here.


It should have internal card at least (non-functional perhaps, but good enough to make signal check).


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

P Smith said:


> It should have internal card at least (non-functional perhaps, but good enough to make signal check).


Your right, it does. Worked like a charm once I got out the compass and realized I was looking to far to the east.

So did all of the 722's not have a S-video output and a ota antenna input?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That sounds like a 722K instead of a 722.

The 722K has an optional OTA module that provides two OTA tuners... and I can't remember for sure, but I don't think it had an S-video connection.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Yep, your right, I just found out myself over on dishuser that its a 722k.

No problem, it has served its purpose as a good dish pointer. Ill just keep my 622.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This just makes me even more confused.

So... why couldn't you use the 622 at a dish pointer? What was the point of buying the 722 when for all intents and purposes, you really didn't need it to do anything the 622 didn't already do?


----------

